# Turno



## Flaumiger

He visto esta palabra pero todavía no la entiendo.

Ej: "Quienes no podían pagar un médico esperaban turno para que ella les aliviara los dolores."

¿Alguien por favor puede explicarme esta palabra?


----------



## horusankh

Hi,

"Those who couldn't afford a doctor waited for their turn, so that she alleviated their pain".

they waited, but not necessarily in line, it could be that they waited seated in the waiting room, but there is an order, I mean who goes first, and who goes next and so on.

Regards.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

"... waited their turn for her to alleviate their pains"?


----------



## Zeli

*Turno* here means *appointment*


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I agree with horusankh in thinking that the idea is just "waiting for your turn", with no appointments or queues involved.


----------



## Zeli

That doesn't make too much sense to me.  Certainly in Colombia (and maybe other places) *turno* is used to mean *cita* (con un médico)


----------



## Aserolf

Hay muchos lugares en los que no necesariamente tienes que hacer cita para que te atiendan, se manejan estilo _first-come first-served_. Así que tienen que esperar turno.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Zeli said:


> That doesn't make too much sense to me.  Certainly in Colombia (and maybe other places) *turno* is used to mean *cita* (con un médico)



The RAE's Dictionary does not include *cita* or anything related with appointments in the meanings of *turno*.


----------



## Zeli

I'm sure that's true, Oldy, but I was speaking from personal experience as a health interpreter with Colombian immigrants


----------



## CarolMamkny

Zeli said:


> I'm sure that's true, Oldy, but I was speaking from personal experience as a health interpreter with Colombian immigrants


 
I'm Colombian and believe me "esperar su turno" means "waiting for your turn". The word "turno" by itself DOES NOT mean "doctor's appointment" 

Cita (médica)= Doctor's appointment


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I wonder if turno is taken to mean (doctor's) appointment anywhere else. For my part, I had never met this meaning before.

The Dictionary of the Real Academia Española gives as the second meaning of "turno" the word "vez". Under "vez" one finds

* 1.     * f. Alternación de las cosas por turno u orden sucesivo.

* 3.     * f. Tiempo u ocasión de hacer algo por turno u orden. _Le llegó la vez de entrar.

_* 5.     * f. Lugar que a alguien le corresponde cuando varias personas han de actuar por turno. _¿Quién da la vez?

_which I think clearly show that the most commonly accepted meaning of "esperar su turno" is "waiting for your turn".


----------



## afterlife

_Turno = turn_, not _doctor's appointment_ (except maybe among very humble people).

_Those who could not afford a doctor queued up to be attended by her for their pain._


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes, in this case it is to wait for one´s turn.
But having a medical appointment is, at least in the Southern Cone "tener turno con el médico".


----------



## afterlife

Moritzchen said:


> Yes, in this case it is to wait for one´s turn.
> But having a medical appointment is, at least in the Southern Cone "tener turno con el médico".


 
As I said, among very humble people. 
(Just kidding) 
If they can´t afford a doctor, they cannot possibly be waiting for a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> Yes, in this case it is to wait for one´s turn.
> But having a medical appointment is, at least in the Southern Cone "tener turno con el médico".



I don't know what Southern Cone you are talking about, because Chile at least is not included in it. In any case, even if "(medical) appointment" was an universally accepted meaning of "turno (con el médico)", it wouldn't apply very well to Flaumiger's original question. This refers to people who "could not afford (a visit to) a doctor", so I wouldn't expect them to have an appointment with one, and be waiting for it.


----------



## Moritzchen

You make an appointment to see a doctor. You make an appointment to see the best plastic surgeon in Beverly Hills, and you are going to be paying through your teeth.


----------



## Moritzchen

Oldy Nuts said:


> I don't know what Southern Cone you are talking about, because Chile at least is not included in it. In any case, even if "(medical) appointment" was an universally accepted meaning of "turno (con el médico)", it wouldn't apply very well to Flaumiger's original question. This refers to people who "could not afford (a visit to) a doctor", so I wouldn't expect them to have an appointment with one, and be waiting for it.


Right Oldie, please read the first part of my post where I state clearly that in this case it means "to wait for one´s turn".


----------



## Flor_Ar

Moritzchen, I agree with you.

I think the key is the word "*esperaban*" in the original text.
Since it says "esperaban turno", turno undoubtely refers to "turn". We all agree on that.

But is also true that, at least in Argentina, to make an appointment with a doctor is to "pedir turno".
And to have a doctor's appointment is to "tener turno (con el médico)".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> Right Oldie, please read the first part of my post where I state clearly that in this case it means "to wait for one´s turn".



I know you did, and I did notice when I first read your message; I should have stated this clearly.

I wrote mine because you seemed to imply that  "turno"  is a fairly widespread accepted meaning for "turno" (your reference to the Southern Cone, whose meaning I still don't know). And as it's not uncommon for some people to read only what they want to read, I just wanted to make it clear that, even if it were, it wouldn't apply here. Fully agreeing with you, something I should have said but didn't. My apologies.


----------



## Moritzchen

Oldy Nuts said:


> ...you seemed to imply that "turno" is a fairly widespread accepted meaning for "turno"...


Yes, that's right.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> Yes, that's right.



Well, I'm not so sure; at least, it's not used here. Reading the posts here we find, in chronological order:

1. Zeli wrote "*Turno* here means *appointment*", then "Certainly in Colombia (and maybe other places) *turno* is used to mean *cita* (con un médico)". This was changed later to "I was speaking from personal experience as a health interpreter with Colombian immigrants". However, CarolMamnky wrote "_I'm Colombian and believe me "esperar su turno" means "waiting for your turn". The word "turno" by itself DOES NOT mean "doctor's appointment"  Cita (médica)= Doctor's appointment_  ". So I'd be hard pressed to say if appointment is a widespread meaning of turno in Colombia.

2. Then afterlife wrote: "_Turno = turn_, not _doctor's appointment_ ...", which I take to mean that there are at least some places other than Chile where turno does not mean appointment.

3. Moritzchen wrote: " _But having a medical appointment is, at least in the Southern Cone "tener turno con el médico"_.", without specifying what the Southern Cone means.

4. Afterwards, Flor_Ar wrote: "_at least in Argentina, to make an appointment with a doctor is to "pedir turno". And to have a doctor's appointment is to "tener turno (con el médico)"_." So we have at least one country where this is so.

Sumarizing, I would say that we have too little data to know how widespread the usage of "turno" with the meaning of "appointment" is.


----------



## Moritzchen

A ver si puedo hacerlo más claro... 
Digamos que necesitamos ver al médico. Llamamos y nos dicen que podemos ver al doctor el martes a las tres y media. Acá decimos "I have an appointment to see the Dr. this Tuesday at 3:30, en Argentina y Uruguay dicen "tengo turno con el médico el martes a las 3:30. Cómo dicen ustedes en Chile? Porque sea lo que fuere, acá sigue siendo _appointment_.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> A ver si puedo hacerlo más claro...
> Digamos que necesitamos ver al médico. Llamamos y nos dicen que podemos ver al doctor el martes a las tres y media. Acá decimos "I have an appointment to see the Dr. this Tuesday at 3:30, en Argentina y Uruguay dicen "tengo turno con el médico el martes a las 3:30. Cómo dicen ustedes en Chile? Porque sea lo que fuere, acá sigue siendo _appointment_.



Todo esto está perfectamente claro desde hace muchos mensajes. Lo que no está nada de claro es qué tan extendido está el uso de la palabra "turno" como "cita" o lo que sea (appointment) con un médico. En Chile se dice "hora", no me preguntes por qué.

Tú eres la segunda persona, después de Flor_Ar, en decir que "turno" es el equivalente de "appointment" en Argentina, sólo que ahora agregas a Uruguay, que hasta ahora no había figurado. Y también mencionaste a un Cono Sur que no has especificado y que te aseguro que no incluye a Chile. De Colombia tenemos dos opiniones que parecen ser divergentes. Del resto de los países de habla hispana, incluyendo a la muy digna y poblada Madre Patria, no se ha publicado nada aquí.

Insisto en que me parecen demasiado pocos testimonios como para poder afirmar que se trata (o no se trata) de un uso generalizado. Pienso que, si fuera tan generalizado como tú dices, nuestra Real Academia ya lo tendría incorporado a su Diccionario. En lo que puedo, por cierto, estar completamente equivocado, aunque consultando el Diccionario, me he llevado muchas sorpresas al ver cuán actualizado está.


----------



## turi

Hola a todos. En España diríamos "tengo hora" o "tengo cita" con el médico. El "turno" hay que esperar a cuando te toca igual que en la carnicería, etc.  Lo que si que tengo claro es que las personas a las que se refiere Flaumiger no tenían cita previa con la doctora.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Bueno, con el mensaje de turissa, estamos cubriendo un número de personas que a duras penas se acerca a la población de México, desde donde aún no tenemos noticias. Demasiado poca información para sacar conclusiones, sobre todo considerando que la de Colombia parece ser contradictoria.


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Bueno, en México, hasta donde llega mi experiencia, "appointment" se dice "cita": "tengo cita con el doctor".

En México, es verdad que se dice "pedir turno", pero no es "pedir cita" en cualquier circunstancia, es decir, si hablo por teléfono con la secretaria del doctor, hablo para pedir cita, y generalmente puedo negociar el día y la hora, según como en la agenda del consultorio haya horas disponibles. Normalmente, para pedir turno, se hace cola y se recibe el turno según como la persona haya llegado a la cola, por lo tanto, aunque podría llegar a entenderse como "cita", es en realidad un "turno" sin necesidad de estar formado haciendo fila, y esto vale tanto para pedir turno para ver al médico (generalmente en urgencias), como para que lo atienda a uno el ejecutivo de cuenta en el banco o el dependiente en la carnicería del supermercado.

Saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Esa hora que según tú, te da el médico en Chile para que lo veas, es lo que acá se llama _appointment_. Ah! Me ovlidaba... Uruguay es parte del Cono Sur.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> Esa hora que según tú, te da el médico en Chile para que lo veas, es lo que acá se llama _appointment_. Ah! Me ovlidaba... Uruguay es parte del Cono Sur.



No es sólo según yo; es la expresión de uso habitual acá, nadie entendería lo de un "turno" médico. Y además, de acuerdo con turissa, es también lo que se usa en España;  puede que de allí la hayamos tomado en Chile.

Perdón, pero la discusión no es sobre cuál es el equivalente en castellano del "medical appointment". Lo que yo cuestioné es tu afirmación de que la expresión "turno (médico)" es de uso habitual. Si no se usa ni en España ni en México (y no cuento a Chile porque, a pesar de formar parte de lo que normalmente se entiende por el Cono Sur, su población es pequeña, aunque unas 5 veces mayor que la de Uruguay), ya tenemos que dicha expresión *no* es habitual para casi a la mitad de la población de habla hispana del mundo. Y tampoco es habitual en todos los países del Cono Sur.


----------



## Moritzchen

Esto es lo que dije:


Moritzchen said:


> Yes, in this case it is to wait for one´s turn.
> But having a medical appointment is, at least in the Southern Cone "tener turno con el médico".


Que no sea de uso habitual en la gran mayoría de la población de habla hispana, no niega la veracidad de lo que dije. Que no se use en Chile tampoco niega que el término se use en el Cono Sur. 
La vamos a seguir más Oldie Baby?


----------



## david13

I'd never heard "el cono" referred to as the "southern cone," since it's the only cone, but the term "el cono de sudamerica" refers to Argentina, Chile, and Uruguay. I've lived in the USA all but four and one-half years of my life, which makes me an expert on nothing.  Nevertheless, in my experience, esperar cito is "to wait for one's appointment" while esperar turno is more often "to wait one's turn" (without "for"). I wait for my appointment (to see the specialist, to see my lawyer) but I wait my turn at the clinic (or at the butcher shop or ice cream shop.)

Saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> Esto es lo que dije:
> 
> Que no sea de uso habitual en la gran mayoría de la población de habla hispana, no niega la veracidad de lo que dije. Que no se use en Chile tampoco niega que el término se use en el Cono Sur.
> La vamos a seguir más Oldie Baby?



No, Moritzchen Baby. Hace años que aprendí a reconocer cuándo una discusión baja de nivel. Y, a pesar de ello, cometí el error de dejarme arrastrar demasiado abajo en ésta. Ya no más.


----------



## pecosita

*Turno = To wait for your turn.*

In this case he is saying that those who did not have money to see a doctor (when they feel sick) *had to WAIT* (for their turn) to see her (implying that they could probably wait a lot longer because they did not have money to pay to see a doctor right away).

¡He dicho!


----------



## turi

Si, es como lo entiendo yo también, aunque respetando las formas en que se pueda decir en otros paises, creo que bien sea "tengo turno con el doctor" que si querrá decir que tiene cita, el "esperar su turno" creo que significa eso, esperar a que te toque.

Saludos, t.


----------



## romarsan

Hola a todos,
En el lenguaje habitual, aquí en España, he oído decir tengo hora/cita/turno en el médico a X hora. Me suena más correcto, o estoy más habituada a decir tengo cita/consulta con el médico, pero he escuchado infinidad de veces tengo turno en la consulta del médico a las X horas. No me atrevo a decir cual es más correcta.
De todas formas, la pregunta incial a mi me ha transmitido la idea de que el "turno" no es para un médico, sino para una especie de sanadora o curandera, cuyos servicios se pueden permitir económicamente las clases con menos medios y, en este caso, tengo entendido que la mayoría de las veces la gente acude, hace cola y cuando es su turno es atendida... no sé si es este el origen de la pregunta.
Saludos


----------



## turi

Si, por ahí va el tiro romarsan.


----------



## david13

Romarsan, te agradezco la respuesta tanto sensible como práctica. 

Por mi parte, la palabra "turno" no evoca imagenes de sanadoras ni curanderas sino las de un consultorio público ambulatorio. 

¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

david13 said:


> Romarsan, te agradezco la respuesta tanto sensible como práctica.
> 
> Por mi parte, la palabra "turno" no evoca imagenes de sanadoras ni curanderas sino las de un consultorio público ambulatorio.
> 
> ¡Gracias de nuevo!



Sin embargo, en el mensaje que dio origen a este hilo se lee claramente "...esperaban turno para que ella les aliviara los dolores.", que en mi opinión no apunta precisamente a un consultorio, sino que a una curandera o algo parecido.


----------



## david13

Oldy Nuts said:


> Sin embargo, en el mensaje que dio origen a este hilo se lee claramente "...esperaban turno para que ella les aliviara los dolores.", que en mi opinión no apunta precisamente a un consultorio, sino que a una curandera o algo parecido.



¿No podría ser que "ella" fuera enfermera?


----------



## pecosita

El hilo solo pregunta el significado de TURNO no creo que haya duda en cuanto a las credenciales que por quien esperan turno.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

pecosita said:


> El hilo solo pregunta el significado de TURNO no creo que haya duda en cuanto a las credenciales que por quien esperan turno.



Pero como se preguntaba dentro de un contexto, creo que tenemos derecho a tratar de entender ese contexto ... que no está claro. 

No es que importe mayormente; la pregunta ya está respondida varias veces.


----------



## david13

pecosita said:


> El hilo solo pregunta el significado de TURNO no creo que haya duda en cuanto a las credenciales que por quien esperan turno.



Estás en el correcto en cuanto al tema de este hilo. Sin embargo me parece de que el significado de TURNO y la pregunta si equivale a cita tienen que ver con el servicio o la persona a quien esperas y con el lenguaje del hablante.

No obstante mi respuesta al mensaje de Oldy Nuts parece un poquito burlón para que pido mis disculpas (mientras no borro mi respuesta....)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

david13 said:


> Estás en el correcto en cuanto al tema de este hilo. Sin embargo me parece de que el significado de TURNO y la pregunta si equivale a cita tienen que ver con el servicio o la persona a quien esperas y con el lenguaje del hablante.
> 
> No obstante mi respuesta al mensaje de Oldy Nuts parece un poquito burlón para que pido mis disculpas (mientras no borro mi respuesta....)
> 
> ¡Saludos!



En primer lugar, no me he sentido molesto en lo absoluto con ningún comentario tuyo. Hace demasiadas décadas atrás, mi madre me enseñó a ser el primero en reírse cuando me tomen el pelo. Excelente enseñanza, que me ha sido muy útil durante toda mi vida.

En segundo lugar, lo que me gustaría que hicieran todos cuando escribo en inglés: algunas correcciones.

1. Estás en "lo" correcto...

2. "Hablante" suena raro en esta parte del planeta. Creo que sería mejor  "del que habla".

3. "_la_ respuesta" calza con "burlona", no burlón.

4. En este caso, no es "para" qué, sino "por lo" que.

4. Mientras no "borre".

Para terminar. No me gusta que exista la posibilidad de borrar respuestas; uno debe tener la entereza de hacerse responsable de lo que escribió. Y dar explicaciones posteriores y disculparse, si es necesario; pero lo dicho, dicho está y no desaparece porque elimines el mensaje. Por lo demás, una vez que alguien ingresa al hilo a través de un lector de noticias (newsreader), tu mensaje quedará permanentemente en Google y en muchos otros archivos, aunque posteriormente lo borres de aquí.

Por lo demás, no hay nada en tus mensajes de este hilo que justifique que desees borrar lo que escribiste.


----------



## david13

Oldy Nuts said:


> En primer lugar, no me he sentido molesto en lo absoluto con ningún comentario tuyo. Hace demasiadas décadas atrás, mi madre me enseñó a ser el primero en reírse cuando me tomen el pelo. Excelente enseñanza, que me ha sido muy útil durante toda mi vida.
> 
> *Me algegra averiguar que no te ha molestado mi comentario.*
> 
> En segundo lugar, lo que me gustaría que hicieran todos cuando escribo en inglés: algunas correcciones. *¡Y me gusta recibirlas!*
> 
> 1. Estás en "lo" correcto...
> 
> 2. "Hablante" suena raro en esta parte del planeta. Creo que sería mejor  "del que habla".
> 
> 3. "_la_ respuesta" calza con "burlona", no burlón. *Realmente no quería decir burlona sino chistosa. *
> 
> 4. En este caso, no es "para" qué, sino "por lo" que.
> 
> 4. Mientras no "borre".
> 
> *Aunque te agradezco las correcciones, has introducido cinco temas no relacionados al significado de turno. En el futuro no dudes en mandarme un mensaje privado para señalar tales errores. *


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Soy muy nuevo en estos foros,y aún no domino todas sus sutilezas. Tendré que explorar eso de los mensajes privados, que no había encontrado en otros foros. Aunque en principio la idea no me entusiasma demasiado, a menos que se trate de algo verdaderamente personal. Pienso que las correcciones hechas públicamente pueden resultar útiles para otros participantes... Pero, en fin, ya veremos.


----------



## david13

Oldy Nuts said:


> Soy muy nuevo en estos foros,y aún no domino todas sus sutilezas. Tendré que explorar eso de los mensajes privados, que no había encontrado en otros foros. Aunque en principio la idea no me entusiasma demasiado, a menos que se trate de algo verdaderamente personal. Pienso que las correcciones hechas públicamente pueden resultar útiles para otros participantes... Pero, en fin, ya veremos.



Hola Oldy: Te mandaría un mensaje privado pero, como sea tu derecho, has eligido no utilizar el sistema de mensajería privada. 

Lamento que no me diera cuenta de que fuera nuevo integrante del foro. No quiero ahogarme en un vaso de agua pero las normas del foro no son "sutilezas." 

Toma por ejemplo la regla exigienda una pregunta por hilo. Por mi parte solía tender a notar o corregir por medio de los foros públicos errores no relevante al asunto del hilo. Sin embargo, ahora entiendo que el motor de búsqueda de WordReference cataloga los títulos de los hilos más que el contenido de los mensajes individuales. Por eso no es probable que ni las correcciones no relacionadas al hilo ni los comentarios generales (como los actuales) ayuden muchos socios del foro.  

Gracias otra vez por las correcciones y tus comentarios.  Saludos,

_*David*_


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hola, David.

Al hablar de sutilezas, me refería a las características de funcionamiento del foro que no son obvias para el recién llegado. No me había topado en otros foros con lo de los mensajes privados, y concordarás en que no es algo que un novato descubra, y menos domine, de inmediato. Yo los descubrí porque recibí uno, y los desconecté porque me pareció innecesario ocultar su contenido a los demás usuarios, y porque no me quedó claro qué tan invasivos de la privacidad son.

Ahora me parece entender que  son exactamente iguales a un mensaje publicado aquí, pero que sólo son visibles para una persona específica. Si es así, los reconectaré.

Gracias, y con certeza nos estaremos viendo por aquí.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

CarolMamkny said:


> I'm Colombian and believe me "esperar su turno" means "waiting (for) your turn". The word "turno" by itself DOES NOT mean "doctor's appointment"
> 
> Cita (médica)= Doctor's appointment



Right on target!!


----------



## eapelaez80

Ok, so in Central America and Mexico also *turno* will means *turn*. You can wait your *turn* to pay in the supermarket (esperar tu *turno* para pagar en el supermercado) or you can wait your turn to have an appointment with the doctor (esperar tu *turno* para tener una cita con el medico). *Cita* can be use for *appointment* or for *date* (in the sense of romantic dates).


----------

